# Looking to Start Hunting



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

I think I have narrowed it down. Looking at the Lee Precision 00 Buck Shot Mold or 000 Buck Shot mold. I am looking to take rabbit and squirrel. After reading through the millions of setups these seems to be used frequently. My question is will the triple be to much for said quarry? Will I be useing an Elephant gun to hunt bugs? The difference in size is negligable but the weight increase is significant, which is why I am asking this question.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

0000buckshot takes birds to rabbits easy


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

The 000 buck shot is the same as .36 cal lead. That's what I use for squirrels and rabbits


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Go for at least the 000 ... personally, I regard 000 as too light. I would go for the 0000. The quad is about .38 caliber and comes in at about 80 grains. I would not hunt squirrels or rabbits with anything smaller myself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

No. Triple is not too much. Depending on the circumstances, its not enough either.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I would go .38 or larger.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks folks, I must have been doing some screwy Math on a late, sleepy night. For some reason I was off by a bunch when I was looking at the size of OO,OOO Buckshot. Agreed August West and Charles....38 cal or bigger. Basically 3/8"+ which is what I shoot in steel. Gonna stay with Lee and get their .390 double cavity mold, I know it is only 2 at a time, but I really will only use these for hunting and practice for hunting, my daily target shot will still be Steel. Besides who is rushing me. Never messed with lead, so this should be fun, I know a thing or two about metal ...(kinda a backyard Blacksmith) and how to handle it when hot so safety is always first. Now the only thing left... to score a sweet tire shop for free lead


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have several of the lee molds and they work great for the money. Even though you are just casting 2 at a time it really doesn't take long to mold up enough for shooting and hunting, I shoot mainly 3 sizes .375, .400 and .430.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Go for the 000' !


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

LMAO, all you people rock...this is exactly why there are so many posts on this exact topic...every one has their own Holy Grail.. LOVE THIS FORUM. :looney:

I sit here and think about the people that even take the time to post and help, seriously....can not complain about life right now.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Try some Harry Moss power balls....take a look at my vid on youtube under suffolk slingshots titled exploding fruit of the melon kind unfortunately it was banned from this forum so won't post the link.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Try some Harry Moss power balls....take a look at my vid on youtube under suffolk slingshots titled exploding fruit of the melon kind unfortunately it was banned from this forum so won't post the link.


LOLO that would deff take the game I am looking too. Not sure, but I bet they help in the skinning department quit well. Awesome video.


----------

